# will calcium work if im not eating?



## nic d (Dec 3, 2002)

ive read so many good things about calcium and am going to try it, i noticed that you say you should take it with food but sometimes i feel too ill to eat, can i still take the calcium when im not eating or will it cause any trouble?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Taking the calcium without food will give you indigestion usually. You do not have to eat a full meal just try to get something down. As you start to feel better you will be able to eat more. Be sure only to take 1/2 tablet at the first 3 days with each meal at least 4 to 5 hours apart and be sure to use calcium carbonate with viamin d.Linda


----------



## dragon6789 (Mar 22, 2003)

will taking calcium help men with IBS? I see it helps women but I dont know about men. Since I am a man I have to ask the question.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Men need calcium also and yes it can help you with diarrhea because the side effect of taking it is constipation that is if you use the right form and it has very little or no magnesium in it.Linda


----------



## smurf1 (Oct 23, 2001)

In answer to Steven's question....I have been taking calcium for about 45 days now, and it is working great, so yes, it works for men too.Question of my own...I'm taking one 600mg Caltrate Plus (Generic), 3 times a day with each meal.If you forget to take one, say like at breakfast, should you take two at lunch to make sure you are getting the daily 1800mg?Thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

No do not take 2 at once your body can only process about 500 mg at one time. Skipping a dose may cause you to get a short bout but nothing like before. The best is try not to skip and it works great and has been for me for almost 5 years now.Linda


----------

